# How do you explain cropping to customers?



## eric-holmes (Jul 21, 2010)

I currently have an unhappy customer because she likes the way the picture looks in the original version (4x6) but she wants it in an 8x10. How do you go about explaining that the pictures will have a different crop?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just show them a 4x6 and an 8x10.  If they can't see that it's 'a different shape' after seeing that, it's hopeless.  Just tell them it's magic.


----------



## BallZ6pd (Jul 21, 2010)

tell them you need to crop the 4x6 to a 4x5 so you can blow it up to twice the size to get an 8x10.  If you doubled a 4x6 you'd get an 8x12 and thats a custom frame job... But its doable.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 21, 2010)

Doable and three times as expensive.


----------

